# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  قائمة الشطب بدون مجاملة

## khaled elamin

*تاني خذلونا الناس ديل عشان كدة مادايرن مجاملة البيشطبو هم
العجب..طمبل..نجم الدين..طارق مختار..بلة جابر..حسن جزيرة..مقدم..الزومة
ديل هم البيمرضو الزوووول العجب علي عيني وراسي لاكين كبير
طمبل اخير منو انا والباقين كلهم مرض في مرض اتكلمو كويس وخلو العواطف ما يجي زووول يقول لي الدافي الدافي كان احسن زووول امبارح وقرب يسجل
دايرين مريخ جديد والمريخ ماحيستصلح الا لمن ديل يمشو بجد
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*لا العجب دي كتيرة شوية لكن الباقيين حقوا ما يستوا بيهم شهر ستة
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*والدافي اروش وما مركز (كتلونا بالمغصةةةةةةة)
                        	*

----------


## khaled elamin

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mohamed Eisa
					

والدافي اروش وما مركز (كتلونا بالمغصةةةةةةة)



 الدافي دة احسن زوول لعب نتكلم بالمنطق وما بالعواطف
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نسيت الشغيل والسعودى وموسى الزومة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههههههههههه ردود الافعال
سوال اخي الكريم لو خرج المريخ منتصرا امبارح والعجب دا جضم كوره كان حتقول كدا
تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*لا للاستغناء عن الدافي ،،  نجم الدين ، جزيرة ، طارق ، مقدم ، طمبل ، العجب عليه احترام تأريخه ويعتزل
                        	*

----------


## khaled elamin

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

نسيت الشغيل والسعودى وموسى الزومة



 سعيد السعودي دة بيلعب بعقل وازي الباقين الشغيل لاعب مدربين وديل صغااار
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب    أفضل   لاعب   فى   السودان   وزى   العجب   ده  مابشطبوا   لو   وضع   كرسى   فى  وسط 

 الملعب   بوزع   الباصات  
                   قائمة   الشطب 

 طارق  مختار   وحسن  جزيره  ومقدم  ((  تسجيلهم   من   البداية  غلط  ))   بله  جابر   نجم  الدين   الزومه

   الدافى   السعودى   طمبل  ومنح   الفرصة   للشباب   ناس  وليد  الأحرار
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي ياجماعة ما تخلوا الزعل يعمي البصيرة والله يا جماعة مقدم كويس وموسي كويس والسعودي كويس  بس امس لعب الفريق باستهتار ولم يهتم بالخصم والقادم احلي باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انا معاك لكن العجب ده خليه بس
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*الشطب:-
الزومة, طمبل, نجم الدين, بلة , طارق مختار,الشغيل,جزيرة الكمين

التسجيل:-

باك يمين, باك شمال, متوسط دفاع حتي يتم تحويل المايسترو باسكال لوظيفة الارتكاز , واخيرا واهم شي تسجيل صانع العاب الذي اري انه اهم من تسجيل مهاجم لان الكشف ملئ بالمهاجمين الذين ينقصهم الممول فقط
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههههه ردود الافعال
سوال اخي الكريم لو خرج المريخ منتصرا امبارح والعجب دا جضم كوره كان حتقول كدا
تحياتي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:ANSmile06: 222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله كلام عجيب تشطبو ساااااااااااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكلتنا إنطباعيين زيادة عن اللزوم ... ولو لا الهزيمة ما كان حتقوقلوا الكلام ده ...

الحبيب خالد العجب ذنبه شنو ؟؟؟ بالغت عديــــــل ... يازول إنت ما حضرت المباريات الفاتت دي ولا شنو ...

لو لا الله عز وجل ثم فيصل العجب المريخ ده كان مفروض يكون مع الجلافيط في سرج واحد أو أقل منهم في النقاط ...
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*والله ياخالد.يستاهلوا الشطب والدق. كمان .بس إلا العجب..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*أخوتى لا تدعوا الغضب على الهزيمة يعمى عقولكم .. 
سؤال برئ أين كانت  هذه القائمة عندما فاز المريخ فى الـ12 مباراة السابقة ؟؟
*

----------


## waleed salih

*العجب ليس باللاعب الذي يشطب
العجب هو من يقرر اعتزاله 
العجب معلم من معالم المريخ
لايستطيع كائن من كان ان يعبث بها
اما البقية معااااااااااااااااك
بالذات نجم الدين وقلق وقلق وقلق وقلق
والله يا اخوانا ماسكاني حسكنة من قلق دا رسمي وشعبي
قلق انتهي ليهو سنتيييين
غير الف بالكورة وتتقلع منو في اول احتكاك مابعرف شئ
+ برفع الكورة فوووووووووووووق لمن الحارس اياخد ليهو ضحكة واطلع امسكها
دا لانو مبطل منتهي الصلاحية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled elamin
					

تاني خذلونا الناس ديل عشان كدة مادايرن مجاملة البيشطبو هم
العجب..طمبل..نجم الدين..طارق مختار..بلة جابر..حسن جزيرة..مقدم..الزومة
ديل هم البيمرضو الزوووول العجب علي عيني وراسي لاكين كبير
طمبل اخير منو انا والباقين كلهم مرض في مرض اتكلمو كويس وخلو العواطف ما يجي زووول يقول لي الدافي الدافي كان احسن زووول امبارح وقرب يسجل
دايرين مريخ جديد والمريخ ماحيستصلح الا لمن ديل يمشو بجد



 
غايتو العجب الا كان يشطبوه لانه المبدع الوحيد في الفريق لكن سبب تاني لشطبه مافي
*

----------


## bakri2010

*نسيت اهم اثنين للشطب  قلق والشغيل   .   ما عارف قلق ده اتعلم الكوره وين (ثلاثة اهداف في مواجهة المرمي ومن مسافة قريبة جدا قلق يشوت في جسم الحارس او برة المرمي )  الشغيل حدث ولا حرج طنقعة في الفاضي وكمان غير المشية 





9
                        	*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*وين الاجهزة الفنية ومن المفترض ده شغلها مش شغل مشجعيين متاثرين بهزيمة عابرة ونتيجة سو حظ فقط
يا جماعة الخير لاتتركو الهزيمة تؤثر عليكم واحدين مقبليين على مزمل واحدين مقبليين على المصريين واحديين حددوا كشف المشاطيب
الله يكون فى عون الزعيم اذا كان هذا حال المشجعيين المستنيرين واهل الكى بورد
                        	*

----------


## ابو الليل

*يا اخوانا ، حرام عليكم
العجب ما بستاهل ده كلو ، هو اللاعب الاهم فى الفريق
                        	*

----------

